# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  2016, el año en el que la inversión en eólica batió en Europa su máximo histórico

## termopar

Para el que las matemáticas no sean lo suyo o no se quiera enterar....12.500 MW en un año son como 12 centrales nucleares al año en potencia, o dos centrales y media al año en cuanto a energía total. Casi ná!




> *
> 2016, el año en el que la inversión en eólica batió en Europa su máximo histórico*
> 
> Jueves, 09 de febrero de 2017
> 
> Europa añadió el año pasado 12.500 megavatios de potencia a su parque eólico continental. Lo hizo gracias a una inversión global de 27.500 millones de euros, la mayor jamás registrada en un ejercicio. En concreto, fueron casi 11.000 los megavatios instalados sobre tierra firme y algo más de 1.500 los puestos en marcha mar adentro. Esos son algunos de los datos que incluye el Balance 2016 que acaba de hacer público WindEurope, la asociación patronal eólica europea.
> 
> Más de la mitad de la nueva potencia eléctrica instalada en 2016 en Europa tenía... palas. Porque más de la mitad (concretamente el 51%) de la nueva capacidad de generación de electricidad nos llegó en forma de aerogeneradores: 10.923 megavatios terrestres y 1.567 marinos. Así las cosas, el Viejo Continente ha llegado al 31 de diciembre de 2016 con una potencia eólica acumulada de 153.700 megavatios (153,7 gigavatios, GW): 141,1 gigas terrestres y 12,6 gigas marinos. Con toda esa potencia, Europa ha sido capaz de cubrir el 10,4% de la demanda eléctrica global europea en 2016. El 17% de la potencia eléctrica europea total es ya eólica.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.energias-renovables.com/e...ue-la-20170209

Lástima que en España tengamos un partido en el gobierno que no sepa ponerse en esta cresta de este cambio tecnológico (junto con la fotovoltaica), y prefieran continuar con el coche tastarra hasta que se le rompa el motor, luego vendrán los lamentos!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lástima que en España tengamos un partido en el gobierno que no sepa ponerse en esta cresta de este cambio tecnológico (junto con la fotovoltaica), y prefieran continuar con el coche tastarra hasta que se le rompa el motor, luego vendrán los lamentos!


Vamos a ver, alma de cántaro... en España ya hay sobre instalación de tecnologías renovables, hay más de 50.000 MW instalados que no producen ni la mitad de la energía eléctrica total. El problema no está instalar más renovables, sino mejorar sus ridículos factores de carga. ¿Me quieres decir cómo piensas mejorar el FC de la eólica o la solar? ¿Le ponemos unos ventiladores a los aerogeneradores? ¿O alumbramos con unos potentes focos las placas solares por la noche?









Bájese de las nubes termopar y ponga los pies en la tierra, que se va a pegar un buen porrazo un día de estos.

----------

Jonasino (11-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Y dale con el factor de carga, 

Las renovables son más baratas que la nuclear incluso con el actual factor de carga, ya verá la próxima subasta de 3 GW.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las renovables son más baratas que la nuclear incluso con el actual factor de carga


JAJAJAJAJAJA, en fin.

----------

Jonasino (11-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Referencia, por favor?

La última nuclear que se ha confirmado su construcción en Europa,  Hinkley point C, en el Reino Unido, tendrá unas primas aseguradas por el estado que pagarán la electricidad que produzca a más de 100€/Mw.

Referencia: http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-...s-decadas.html

Espere a ver la subasta de este semestre en España para la fotovoltaica y la eólica. Es seguro que no supere la mitad de esa prima, que recibe hoy en día la nuclear. Y seguramente esté muy por debajo de esa cifra. Ya en algunos países no se recibe ninguna prima, incluso en España,  ya se ha dado el caso de que el estado no deba pagar nada por la eólica.

Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...rcibir-primas/

Y usted que sabe tanto de nucleares. Por qué tenemos que pagar los españoles con nuestros impuestos parte del desmantelamiento de las centrales?. No son propiedad privada? No obtienen beneficios?
Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...mantelamiento/

----------


## Jonasino

> Ya se ha dado el caso de que el estado no deba pagar nada por la eólica


Y así estarian .....

----------


## termopar

Y la referencia, sr jonasino?  Gracias

----------


## Jonasino

> Y la referencia, sr jonasino?  Gracias


De nada.
http://humorencrisis.blogspot.com.es...1_archive.html

----------


## termopar

Una referencia del 2009, y hay que leer las tonterías que ponen junto a la viñeta, por cierto, nada tiene que ver con lo dicho. Ni zapatero, ni las conclusiones ni nada. Pura chorrada. Alguna vez dirá algo serio, sr. Jonasino?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> en España,  ya se ha dado el caso de que el estado no deba pagar nada por la eólica.


Sí hombre sí jajaja. Cada día dice usted una tontería más gorda. A ver cuál es su siguiente ocurrencia...

----------


## Jonasino

> Pura chorrada. Alguna vez dirá algo serio, sr. Jonasino?




Pero hay que mantener siempre el buen humor, ejemplar, claro

----------

